# Stage makeup help



## Jazzamatazz (Jul 5, 2012)

So I have my first show coming up with my Death/Black metal mix band. I want to do something with my face in terms of paint or makeup but nothing too crazy. I've had something along the lines of this in mind 







Any advice on how to do it?


----------



## sage (Jul 5, 2012)

Get smudgy black makeup. Apply under eyes until satisfied. There's not much to it. If you're really worried about getting it right, ask a woman to help you.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 17, 2012)

Lots and lots and lots and lots of Corpse Paint


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 27, 2012)

In terms of makeup, enough black eyeliner will do the trick immediately around the eye. You can also try solid black eyeshadow that you can essentially smudge all the way down to your hearts content, just start applying either at the outer corner of your eye and work your way inward, or the edge of your eyelid and work down.

EDIT: Shit, just saw the date on this, I assume you already had your show  Regardless though, for future reference this might help.


----------

